# Eure Lieblingsweihnachtslieder?



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Hachja weihnachten nähert sich mit riesenschritten auf uns zu und was ist jedes Jahr auch wichtig? Genau Musik!
Und deshalb frage ich euch:Was sind eure absoluten Lieblingsweihnachtslieder, die ihr gerne hört?

Eins der besten die ich kenne :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

FIRRST

ich habe auch ein schönes Weihnachtslied:


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein schönes Weihnachtslied


COVERSONG(!)^^


----------



## Elander (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist nicht wirklich klassisch, aber schön:


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Wham - Last Christmas    ...!


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wham - Last Christmas    ...!


Das war vorrauszusehen dass das mind. einer postet xD


----------



## Death_Master (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wham - Last Christmas    ...!



Auch eins meiner Lieblingslieder :-)


----------



## Trelan (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wham - Last Christmas    ...!



Ugh.... mich schüttels... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt... ein guter Song... aber ICH KANN IHN NICHT MEHR HÖREN (bzw. leider doch).
Wurde hier schon anfang November gespielt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines meiner Lieblingslieder:
Mary did u know
(wenngleich ich manche Bilder aus dem Video net mag... zu kitschig)


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war vorrauszusehen dass das mind. einer postet xD


Jep, das Lied wird auch nie _langweilig_!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

jingle cats - white christmas!


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

natürlich:



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=atn_TpH1knM


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> natürlich:
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=atn_TpH1knM


geil^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

dat is ja geil^^


----------



## Rhokan (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte mal so nen total pessimistischen Weihnachts-Rap auf CD, leider ohne Namen drauf^^ und jetzt find ich sie nichtmehr...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Deck the halls with ... of holly falalalala lala la la

The seson seems to be jolly falalalala lala la la


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Leise Rieselt der Schnee



Diese Version vom Lied gefällt mir am besten^^


----------



## Rhokan (6. Dezember 2008)

> Diese Version vom Lied gefällt mir am besten^^



Gestern Live gesehen :- P


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Ave Maria von Franz Schubert(Opera)

Passt irgendwie für mich zum Weihnachtlichen Flair.Denkt was ihr wollt... =P


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Eines meiner Fav´s
> 
> Have Fun!


ist dasn weihnachtslied?


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal so nen total pessimistischen Weihnachts-Rap auf CD, leider ohne Namen drauf^^ und jetzt find ich sie nichtmehr...


Von sido weihnachtszeit?schaut mal bei youtbube

weihnachtssong von sido^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Dezember 2008)

> Eure Lieblingsweihnachtslieder?



Die, die ich nicht hören muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Auch ein super Song :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

nix avilable

edit ho jetzt gehts und das lied ist wirklich gt^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nix avilable


So ist gefixt xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

auch ein schönes weihnactslied


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Jetzt geht es hab vergessen das www. und so weiter weg zu nehmen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tolles weihnachtslied echt, weißes Bild passt perfekt xD


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand das Lied und Video am Anfang von "Eine schöne Beschereung" so genial. Finde das aber grad nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tolles weihnachtslied echt, weißes Bild passt perfekt xD


Naja, eigentlich sollte da ein Youtubevideo sein -.-
Edit: Jetzt geht es.


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja ansich hasse ich Weihnachtslieder.......!!!
Aber als ich das heut morgen im Radio hörte musste ich doch schmunzeln.....




/edit: da bei mir das youtube video nicht geht sucht mal nach Roberto Blanco mit Last Christmas..... ist n1


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

nur den code nach v= einfügen net die ganze adresse


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nur den code nach v= einfügen net die ganze adresse



Deam ich hab das v noch drin gehabt.... danke....


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Von sido weihnachtszeit?schaut mal bei youtbube
> 
> weihnachtssong von sido^^


 

<3


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

nix available


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Roten Rosen/Die Toten Hosen - Still Still Still

Echte Weihnachtsmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2008)

Sido - Weihnachtssong 07 (irgendwie halt n Klassiker)


Blokkmonsta - Weihnachten fällt aus (einfach so schön trashig und scheiße ^^)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich fand das Lied und Video am Anfang von "Eine schöne Beschereung" so genial. Finde das aber grad nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2008)

Das kleine Leben...

Schade dass das Lied samt Album in unserem Kontrollstaat
der strengsten Zensur unterliegt. Gott sei Dank besitzte ich es
*Ätsch*

Im Grunde geht es darum dass massenweise Menschen sterben.
Allerdings durch die Pest, es handelt im Mittelalter.

Was es mit Weihnachten zu tun hat?

Es handelt im Winter... und das Klavier gibt dem Lied eine solche Note...

MfG, -S

&#8364;dit sagt: Es gibt das Lied tatsächlich im Internet!

hier der Link:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p5h-yGx9bZ4

Viel Spaß! Höhrenswerter als "Last Christmas"   *zu schreien anfang*


----------



## Aero_one (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe echt das Gefühl das die Leute noch im Jahr 2143 Wham - Last Christmas hören, dieser Song stirbt leider iwie. niemals aus. Jeden November völlig unerwartet in irgendeinem Kaufhaus kann man sich drauf verlassen diesen Song zu hören.

Und das schlimmste daran ist eig. ... am Anfang der Weihnachtszeit mag man den Song net, aber iwann. bemerkt man doch wie man leise mitsingt wenn man ihn im Radio auffer fahrt zur Arbeit hört -.- ... ( heute passiert und ich schäme mich immernoch ...)  

Auch auf die Gefahr hin peinlich zu wirken ... aber naja 

Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You
Macy Gray - Winter Wonderland
Gene Autry - Rudolph The Red Nosed Rendeer

und natürlich teh big

Frank Sinatra - Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow


Jaa ... ich mag die alten Lieder wirklich, aber nur im Zeitraum Dezember xD


----------



## Qonix (11. Dezember 2008)

Yeah, genau. Das ist einfach genial.


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Dezember 2008)

Billy Idol - Jingle Bell Rock (weiß nich wie ihr das macht mit dem Einbetten^^)

Obwohl der alte auch geil is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das hier - damn ich liebe Weihnachten!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

BEST EVER


----------



## Falathrim (11. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wham - Last Christmas    ...!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> BEST EVER


jo,das ist bi mir auf gleicher Stufe wie das hier....
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uOJpHuiBB4o

ich finde Weihnachten muss nicht christlich odre besinnlich sein,sondern es soll Spass dabei sein,Freunde,Familie,feiern...einfach eine gute Zeit wie es schon Paul Mccartney damals festgestellt hat...da geht mir das Herz auf


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Winipek (19. Dezember 2008)

EA 80 "Von leeren Herzen"


Ich mag  die ganz  gern .. leider gibt es davon kein Filmchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Text :
Von leeren Herzen -

Es ist Weihnacht, jedes Jahr 
Auf all den Straßen, alles so still 
Es ist Weihnacht, niemand allein, 
in den Geschäften, niemand allein 

Und wenn man das kriegt, was man sich wünscht 
Scheint der Zweck erfüllt 
Ist das nicht schön? 
Kommt alle her, es ist Weihnacht 
Schaut ruhig hin, es ist Weihnacht 

Es glänzt so schön 
Man kann kaum noch etwas sehn 
Was will man mehr?
... Vielleicht ein bischen von dem, was war... 

Es ist Geburtstag, jedes Jahr 
Im Kreis der Familie, bei totem Fleisch 
Und wir schneiden das Fleisch und wir loben ihn 
Klingt das nicht schön? 
Und das alles zu Weihnacht 
Es wär so schön, könnt ich es doch verstehn 
Es fällt so schwer... 
Ich öffne ein Herz, doch es ist leer...

achja .... 
und natürlich ... Frankie goes to Hollywood "The Power of love" *zwinker*


----------



## Lillyan (20. Dezember 2008)

Spam gelöscht, bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Dezember 2008)

ICh hab mal n Weihnachtslied von Wizo gehört war zwar n Cover aber gut 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WvTGjuQ0h6M

edit: den hab ich grad gefunden  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Htj6hqyRz9k ( man beachte das Lol schild hinter ihm)


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2008)

NEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!
wir mussten haute *kotz* last christmas singen
MEINE OHREN
MEiNE AUGEN
MEIN MUND!!!


----------



## Haxxler (24. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfRD4AHpkHo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7cCwbc3Fpc


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Die Helden meiner Jugend :>


----------



## Durlok (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ella Fitzgerald - Sleigh Ride*


*
Bing Crosby - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas *


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grwP8QvI1jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschönes Weihnachtslied. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dnrosVyamY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neragon (28. November 2010)

Die WOW-Einloggmusik *.*


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2010)

Ganz klar

Gleiche wie Kamui, einfach eins das funktioniert. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THcbQyFtCqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. November 2010)

sehr viele viedeos die nicht gehen macht die mal das die klappen pls


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> sehr viele viedeos die nicht gehen macht die mal das die klappen pls



Das könnte schwierig werden, denn der Thread ist von 2008 und da war die GEMA noch mehr oder weniger freundlich zu Youtube :S


----------



## Jester (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacsOk67T0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Allesamt Kulturbanausen seid ihr!


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2010)

Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKqp5bcYUys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Überhaupt das komplette Album Frohes Fest von Unheilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Ach, ist das schön 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwar nicht zwingend ein Weihnachtslied, aber trotzdem kommen die Gefühle auf


----------



## LordofDemons (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExV4YnGi6ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. November 2010)

Inspiriert von Winipek ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7r9iQmzCSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2010)

Coca Cola 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F12rNRdK3XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JE8D52xD4uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es. Haben wir auch mal in unserem 7-Mann-Schulchor dreistimmig gesungen, das war toll ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShN8UIk5-mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich kein Weihnachtslied, aber durch das Video immer wieder damit in Verbindung gebracht. Und mir gefällt's. Sowas kann ich aber auch nur im Winter, also um Weihnachten rum hören, ebenso wie "Wonderful Dream" von Melanie Thornton. Wieso kam dieses Jahr eigentlich die Cola-Werbung noch nicht, wie die LKWs rumfahren, überall Lichter angehen, das Lied im Hintergrund läuft und jeder sagt "Es ist Weihnachten!"? 


"Little Drummer Boy" und "Santa Clause is coming to Town" find ich auch sehr schön.



Last Christmas find ich ganz furchtbar. Seit ich 2005 in meiner Kur, die von Anfang November bis kurz vor Weihnachten ging, jeden Morgen mit diesem Lied geweckt wurde, weil die Betreuer es wohl lustig fanden, uns so zu wecken, hab ich davon ein Trauma. Wirklich. Wenn das im Radio kommt, während ich Auto fahre, krieg ich die Krätze und muss ganz dringend den Sender um- oder das Radio ausschalten.


----------



## Damokles (28. November 2010)

Mal was besinnliches von

Die fantastischen Vier


----------



## Tyro (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p54CMth4Jpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


We wish you a Metal-Xmas and a headbanging new year!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1rYmzQ8C9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr aktuell, ich finds schön


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2010)

weihnachten verhalten sich alle immer so seltsam.seht es doch nicht immer als christliches besinnliches fest,sondern feiert gnaz einfach mit freunden und familie.ich hab das lied schon vor 2 jahren gepostet und es gilt nach wie vor:man kann mit freundne und familie auch viel spass weihnachten haben.erst wird zu hause gefeiert und dann gehts noch in die kneipe oder disco,oder sonst wohin...genau wie hier im video zu sehen ist.so sollte auf alle der funke überspringen,dann wäre es für alle ein schönes fest...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn5QOP3JJBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> weihnachten verhalten sich alle immer so seltsam.seht es doch nicht immer als christliches besinnliches fest,sondern feiert gnaz einfach mit freunden und familie.ich hab das lied schon vor 2 jahren gepostet und es gilt nach wie vor:man kann mit freundne und familie auch viel spass weihnachten haben.erst wird zu hause gefeiert und dann gehts noch in die kneipe oder disco,oder sonst wohin...genau wie hier im video zu sehen ist.so sollte auf alle der funke überspringen,dann wäre es für alle ein schönes fest...




Kenne viele, die Weihnachten auch in Clubs bzw Discos oder Kneipen feiern. Für MICH ist es aber nix, da ich Weihnachten bisher immer mit der ganzen Familie gefeiert habe. Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach der Sinn von Weihnachten (außer das ganze Geschenke etc. pp). Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wat er danach macht.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2010)

Kann das hier nur empfehlen:

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Official website

Müsst mal reinhören, gibt richtig gute Stücke von denen. Klassisch mit Rock gemixt.


----------



## Berserkius (2. Dezember 2010)

Hier für die ganz kaputten unter uns 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=501WSOJn69U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Funstyle (3. Dezember 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=K3YjyoX-rIs[/youtube]​


Defenitiv sehr gelungen.​


----------



## kræy (3. Dezember 2010)

Lieblingsweihnachtslieder? 

Was ein Thread


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Lieblingsweihnachtslieder?
> 
> Was ein Thread



Joa, hast recht. Zumindest mit deiner feststellung dass dies ein Thread ist.

Es gibt genug Weihnachtslieder, jeder hat sein eigenes lieblingslied(oder nicht dann brauch man aber auch nicht Posten), und für die Weihnachtszeit ist das auch passend. (Abgesehn davon dass es diesen Thread schon seit 2008 gibt) 
Und wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann behalt es für dich und schau hier nicht rein. 

Achja: B2T 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In3sApWlY1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (3. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bn67I6L6sfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein absolutes Lieblingsweihnachtslied ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcXSm51UI5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Platz 2 und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQzlJRjXSGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Platz 3 ^^


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2010)

Last Christmas I gave you my heart but the very next day I give it away these years from take me from tears I give you some special special..

Ich glaub das ist mal extrem falsch, aber so reim Ich mir den Song immer zusammen (:

Das sind meine zwei Lieder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Y62dxRlx2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH5umq4iJx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

